# Aussie on a Tier 5 need tax help



## dkle2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I’m an Aussie in the UK on Tier 5 visa (working holiday) which is due to expire in April 2013 

As I am getting kicked out of the country I need to lodge a tax return. I’ve been working a little over a year and would like to claim a return. 

I have been advised that I need to pay tax in Australia not the UK and as a result can claim all my income tax back. Is this correct? 

Does anyone know which forms I need to complete? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,

Dave


----------

